# Worried... :'(



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

When I got up to take the dogs out at 2 am this morning...I checked my incubators...One was up to 108...and the other 104...I have two set up...one with the automatic egg turner...and the other without the turner...but with the air circulator...The first one didn't come with the air circulator...and there weren't any to buy at my farm store...so I ordered the second incubator...a second egg turner and two air cirulators...

I did this because I had been adding eggs in the first incubator each day I found them in the nest...I am up to 22 eggs... Each day is given a letter... and the eggs found that day are given that letter written in pencil on the top end of the egg...and put in the egg turner...yesterday was day 19 for the two eggs labled A...the third A egg never showed an embryo...so I blew out the contents to save it for my shadow box...

Anyway...the two eggs with A were moving around in the incubator...I had had it on for several days and the temperature was stable...and I added a wash cloth to the box so the moisture would last longer...seems to dry out faster because the two air vents are open on top and it has the air circulator working...I didn't install the other air circulator...as it takes time to put it in...and there are already eggs growing in the incubator that I have the egg turner in...

My system is crazy anyway with putting eggs in with different due dates...but well...I thought this way I might get a few that actually hatched...now I am worried I might have killed them all...and won't know until I check and not sure how to check except to candle...or watch for eggs shaking or pipping or that kind of thing...Just guess I wanted to share how horrible I feel right now...with the uncertainty of how it happened...and whether the embryos are affected or not...I wish someone lived closer that would be able to help me figure it out...I am going to start putting the eggs in the fridge today...that I get from now on...

anyway... :'( I am not very happy right now...and I don't have any clue as to what I should or can do at this point...


----------



## WaterFowl209 (Jul 26, 2012)

I believe at 104F the eggs can cook, I know to high temps or big luctuations can cause physical abnormalities if they do hatch, just make sure you got a good hygrometer and try to keep an eye on it. I think staggered egg hatches can be fine unless the hatch dates are over a week a part then there could be probs when raising the humid for the hatching eggs.


----------



## ancyloo (Jul 30, 2012)

I think it depends how long the eggs were at 104. If the thermometer probe slipped and measured air at the top of the incubator, it will measure hotter but the eggs could be fine. I figure that a 104 temp spike for an hour or 2 is not nearly as deadly as a full day. Also, in my experience the incubator temps start to go up part way through the incubation; the growing embryos start to give off their own heat or something and you might need to decrease the incubator's thermostat.

Hope that helps!


----------



## SallySunshine (Aug 8, 2012)

how were your eggs???? : (


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

So far four hatched...the first chick...got killed. The other three are still alive.









These are the first two...I put a little dollhouse bed in for them...kind of works as a roost...lol.

I have two more in now...supposed to hatch on Wednesday...I should have 20 silkie eggs arrive by mail on Wednesday...I will put them in on Wednesday late...or Thursday early.


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

Thesr are four I have now...and a fifth one not shown here was added to this group today.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They are too adorable! I love the little one looking at the camera. What a great little face. Too cute.


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

I think so too!...we have another egg that has a pip!...and 5 in the brooder!


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

I have 6 babies...and 20 silkie eggs...they came today...the eggs are much bigger than mine...do silkies come in two sizes?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

As far as I know, only Banty. Lol


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

They are so cute!!!! My thermometer in my incubator stays at 102-104... little alien babies are moving like crazy... they hatched last time for me so im guessing the temp works fine at that at my house.


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

I have had one baby chick not hatch..I opened the egg...it appeared fully formed but still had a sizable egg yold sack...but there is one or two chicks born each day or so...I have two eggs pipped today..."s" & "R"... there are two othe eggs with "S"...and one with an "R" and two with "T" waiting to hatch...lol


----------

